# resident evil 4 error after reinstall.



## t4nn3rdblb (May 28, 2007)

...okay...i formatted and reinstalled windows an devery single driver is finally up to date...
now...
before i did this residen tevil 4 worked fine...(amazing!)
and well after i formatted the drive and reinstalled re4 everytine i click play i get an error sayng...

"this application has failed to start because d3dx9_30.dll was not found. reinstalling may fix this, blah...blah...blah..."

a standard error im assuming.

help

xpsp2
1 gig corsair xms ram
nvidia 7800 gs agp 256mg

-Tanner


----------



## Tekker (Jun 4, 2007)

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_30


----------



## t4nn3rdblb (May 28, 2007)

thankyou so much!


----------



## RENEIR51 (Aug 21, 2007)

after this i get a error message from windows xp game file and file kicks me out the game and stays on the desktop plz help


----------



## RENEIR51 (Aug 21, 2007)

PLEASE FORWARD ME THE SERIAL KEY GEN FOR RESIDENT EVIL 4 AND CRACK TO PLAY THE PC GAME IF ANYONE HAS THIS

THANKS [email protected]


----------



## emalik (Aug 21, 2007)

> ...okay...i formatted and reinstalled windows an devery single driver is finally up to date...
> now...
> before i did this residen tevil 4 worked fine...(amazing!)
> and well after i formatted the drive and reinstalled re4 everytine i click play i get an error sayng...
> ...


I think the problem is because old version of DirectX. Please install the latest version of directx which is directx 9c.
Thanks


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

RENEIR51 said:


> PLEASE FORWARD ME THE SERIAL KEY GEN FOR RESIDENT EVIL 4 AND CRACK TO PLAY THE PC GAME IF ANYONE HAS THIS
> 
> THANKS [email protected]


Buy the game, and stop posting in other people's threads.

One more post like this and your account will be disabled here.


----------



## Leon S. Kennedy (Oct 1, 2007)

I am getting an error about a DdEntry18 could not be located in the dynamic link library DDRAW.dll


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://garage.gaspowered.com/?q=node/789

Looks like that error was solved there, might help.


----------

